# AAN engine S4 power steering pump replacement



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Anyone do this?
I haven't had a chance to look at the car yet.
Just checking if it's a PITA.....
VW wants $450.00 just for the part.(rebuild) http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: AAN engine S4 power steering pump replacement (Sepp)*

I paid $320 for my power steering pump to be installed. That price includes parts and labor. Mine was brand new from factory. The only issue they had was the o-ring. He went through 3 of them, leaking TONS of pentosin before I got to leave.
You should hit up the S-car list for the link to the palce that will sell you a rebuilt one for $250ish.
Paul


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: AAN engine S4 power steering pump replacement (SuperGroove)*

You guys are paying WAY too much for those rebuilt pumps. The dealer can sell you a rebuild kit of seals for the pump which is usually around $50-60 list. I can get them for you for $40 a pop, shipped, but you are going to have to wait for it to arrive. Most likely, your dealer will not have it in stock. Its surprisingly easy to rebuild and is quite interesting internally. The only special tool you need is a "drag-link socket" which looks like a large flat-head screwdriver on a 3/8" socket. I removed mine from my CQ, rebuilt it, and reinstalled it in about 2.5 hours. I also needed 1.5 liters of Pentosin to both assemble the pump and refill/bleed the system. Get this stuff CHEAP from http://www.germanautoparts.com.
I see you have a real problem with your local parts dudes. You should try to get a copy of the ETKA so that all you need to do is give them a part number. 
The part number of this kit is 035 198 049 A and interchanges with 88-92 80/90, 90-91 Coupe Quattro, 92-94 S4, 95-97 S5, 92-94 100/100Q, 95-98 A6, 94-99 A8
Hope all this useless info proves interesting!


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: AAN engine S4 power steering pump replacement (Haiku Master)*

my seal wasn't bad...the whole pump was bad. Like fine metallic sand in the hydraulic fluid cap/strain.


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: AAN engine S4 power steering pump replacement (Haiku Master)*

BTW, I need parts cheap. how much would it cost to get some Audi 4.2 5-spoke polished wheels


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: AAN engine S4 power steering pump replacement (SuperGroove)*

The seals are great, the bearings are going.......
Balu has one for 300 bucks.










_Modified by Sepp at 5:17 PM 6-12-2003_


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: AAN engine S4 power steering pump replacement (Sepp)*

Man, sorry to hear that - on your future pump, make sure you put some care into the belt tension - this is the only cause I can think of for bearing wear in this pump, other than being run dry! 
Check the bentley for PS Pump tension specs


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: AAN engine S4 power steering pump replacement (Haiku Master)*

My AAN has an auto tensioner.
I have been on the s-car list for a while now, and it's common for the x- plug to leak. An easy fix is to replace the x-plug and the o ring.
Almost everyone that has had a leaky x- plug has had to get thier pump replaced not long after fixing the leak.....
Wierd!
Without a doubt, it's an urs4 quirk!
The VW/Audi dealer quoted me 3 hours labor, so I'm just gonna go for it.
I found a rebuilt pump at a local parts store for $225.00!
That's the best price yet.


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: AAN engine S4 power steering pump replacement (Sepp)*

Auto tensioner, thats a neat little device! I had no idea.
The funny thing is that the AAN uses the same exact PS pump as many other cars, including my CQ. I had to rebuild my PS Pump 21,000 miles ago thanks to a blown internal seal. When it says in the manual not to hold the steering at full lock for very long, you had better take that advice!! I had spent the better part of 2 hours doing drifts and also extended donut sessions in an unusually heavy snowfall here in WA in Jan 2002 and the pump gave out. Combined with a bad bomb, I had virtually nothing for power assist on the brakes and the steering was notchy and stiff.
Its been 21,000 miles since the rebuild and the pump is not leaking a drop and steering/power assist is smooth. Sorry to hear the misfortune!! That price of $225 sounds very good. When I originally had diagnostic work done to determine that the PS pump went out, the shop I took it to quoted $700 in parts for just the pump. The bomb was another story and the total bill they said I'd be paying was just under $1500 plus tax. At this point, I decided A)never to go there again and B)to do everything I possibly could myself. The combined repair of bomb and PS pump was under $400 when I did it all myself.
Good luck with the repairs!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: AAN engine S4 power steering pump replacement (Haiku Master)*

It's funny that you mention that.
I think that the crazy parking lot snow covered driving I did this winter might have nuked my pump too.
I spent a bit more time doing doughnuts this winter as I was teaching my wife to throw the car around an abandonded parking lot to see what the car does in panic situations, and how to handle oversteer etc....


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: AAN engine S4 power steering pump replacement (Sepp)*

Colorado's record snowfall + empty parking lot + desolate city of Boulder = Paul having fun in his S4.
That's how my Power Steering pump when out too! I tell ya what though...it was FUN.


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: AAN engine S4 power steering pump replacement (SuperGroove)*

damn....mine just went out, too. too bad it wasnt from donuts or axis spins
ill be doin the rebuild next week
-b


----------

